# Pools of Sweat on the Dojang Floor



## Lynne (May 6, 2007)

I just started taking Tang Soo Do but I've watched all of my daughter's classes for almost 8 months.

There's one fellow, "D," that sweats so much that everyone teases him.  He leaves large pools of sweat.

Every 10 - 15 minutes, groups of students move to a new station and different instructor in the Dojang (usually).  

One evening, "D" had left his trademark, and then moved across the Dojang with his group.  My daughter's group was running from one end of the Dojang to "D's" sweaty end to do running sidekicks.  The instructor was holding the small focus pad and standing about two feet on the other side of the "lake."

I was really worried that my daughter might slip on the sweat and break something...like her neck.

With horror, I watched as students ran through the pool of sweat.  After about 15 students ran through the sweat 5 times, it was gone.  I didn't have to worry about my daughter slipping on sweat anymore for the students had absorbed it all.

Yuk.


----------



## exile (May 6, 2007)

Yuk is right. This is more `Horror Stories' than `Comedy'. 

Now I need to go take a mental shower or somethingthat story left me feeling, like, _crawly_.


----------



## Shaderon (May 9, 2007)

Yuk, we have the immense pleasure of working out in the studio after the spinning class on one night, and after weight watchers the other night.  Both nights part of our warm up is spent mopping the floor with tissue so I know how nasty it can be.  *shudder*


----------



## Eternal Beginner (May 9, 2007)

Not only are their pools of sweat on the floor during our bjj classes but the walls and mirrors are usually running with moisture as well.  The instructor used the visual to remind people to hydrate adequately.  He said "I don't have leaky pipes guys, that is all coming from you, replace it!"


----------



## kempo-vjj (May 9, 2007)

Me and another guy from class are the sweaters in the class. And we mostly work with each other. We work some grabs, and it's gross to me, even being almost as sweaty myself. I find being well hydrated and not drinking any caffeine 5 hours before class I sweat less.


----------



## stone_dragone (May 9, 2007)

[shudders] uhhhhhh.


----------



## Laurentkd (May 10, 2007)

I think the funny part is that we are all disgusted by it, but 15 kids splashed right through a puddle of sweat without a care in the world!!
What makes us change from sweat puddle jumping to mental showering?!


----------



## Shaderon (May 10, 2007)

Probably becasue it looks like water and kids tend to think less about such stuff.    To be honest walking through it isn't going to harm anyone unless the person who sweated it has something nasty like hepititis, I think it's the difference between how adults and kids think.   Kids don't think of consequenses as much as adults.


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 10, 2007)

I give one guy a hard time; I tell him sweats so bad, the puddles need a lifeguard


----------



## Tames D (May 10, 2007)

I always wondered what makes some people sweat more than others. I wonder if there is something they can do to bring it down a notch?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (May 11, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> I always wondered what makes some people sweat more than others. I wonder if there is something they can do to bring it down a notch?


 
There are people who do sweat more when not exercising and there are certain conditions and causes of that which can be treatable.  But if you are talking about while exercising, it is a common myth that fit people sweat less.  

"In fact, it's just the opposite. Sweating during exercise is a sign of an efficient cooler. An athlete who has adapted to keep the body core cool during exercise will shunt blood to the skin&#8217;s surface more quickly and release heat from the body. At the same time, the sweat glands increase their output and thus cool the body during sweat evaporation. While fit people produce more sweat than sedentary folks, they lose less sodium, because more of it is reabsorbed by the body. The result is a more efficient cooler. "
(the quote is from: http://sportsmedicine.about.com/cs/conditioning/a/aa052001a.htm)

The guys who sweat most at our gym are the most highly trained atheletes.  They usually start to sweat early and sweat lots!  Trying to "bring it down a notch" in their cases would actually be detrimental to them.  You shouldn't be proud of the fact that you don't sweat when working out, it just means you are not pushing yourself hard enough often enough.


----------



## Bill Sempf (May 14, 2007)

kempo-vjj said:


> Me and another guy from class are the sweaters in the class.


 
I have a similar situation.  Myself and another guy are the over-200 pounders in a class of a dozen or so 165 pound ninjas.  They are all fresh as a daisy and every time Bryan or I hit the mat ... PLATT ... head shaped puddle of sweat.

Yuk.

We try to move around a lot so we don't leave a lake.  Still, I hate to think about all of my sweat that is soaked up by the other guys' gis.

S


----------

